# Sick little goat



## Babygoatmama (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi I'm new here. My husband and I are raising goats. We got this little guy, he's 3 months old, weighs 10lbs soaking wet. When we introduced him to our other 3 one doe would be mean to him. So we separated him . 
Slowly he quit making any noises, and became very lethargic. I noticed his eyes and gums were pale. So we started some wormer and some CORID. Also gave him some minerals and some B-12. 
We're 4 days in, and I noticed his ears are almost clogged shut. 
I cleaned them out, and after giving him his meds this morning he started making noises again. His poop is normal and his appetite is great. 
So my question is does anyone have any idea if we're doing the right thing? He's so tiny and the people we got him from have lost quite a few goats for what seemed no reason. They didn't separate any of their herd so I was thinking he's got a worm or parasite. 
Thanks.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 24, 2022)

Are you sure he’s 3mo old? 10lb at 3 months is very small, even for the mini breeds. What breed is he supposed to be?

Is he eating hay or grass? If he doesn’t have diarrhea, I wouldn’t treat for coccidia just yet. Corid is hard on the gut. Given that he’s so tiny, you don’t want to overload him with too many things at once. Focus on the potential worms first. What dewormer did you use and at what dose?

Is he really skinny? What do you mean by his ears were clogged?


----------



## Babygoatmama (Sep 24, 2022)

purplequeenvt said:


> Are you sure he’s 3mo old? 10lb at 3 months is very small, even for the mini breeds. What breed is he supposed to be?
> 
> Is he eating hay or grass? If he doesn’t have diarrhea, I wouldn’t treat for coccidia just yet. Corid is hard on the gut. Given that he’s so tiny, you don’t want to overload him with too many things at once. Focus on the potential worms first. What dewormer did you use and at what dose?
> 
> Is he really skinny? What do you mean by his ears were clogged?


Went to check on the little guy this morning and sadly we lost him sometime last night.


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 30, 2022)

Babygoatmama said:


> Went to check on the little guy this morning and sadly we lost him sometime last night.


So sorry for your loss. 

I would super deep clean anything and everything he might have touched....  in case it was a disease... not parasites.


----------

